
“I'm not a climate change guy, but ”: Farmers reckon with new reality - asaegyn
Watch the video as well. What&#x27;s fascinating is that the records of the army corps show climate change, but the interviewee cannot &quot;speculate.&quot; Similarly, many of the farmers see &quot;climate change&quot; but struggle to say those words, even as some start adapting.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.cbsnews.com&#x2F;news&#x2F;climate-reckoning-in-the-heartland-cbsn-originals&#x2F;<p>&gt;Walking over soggy lifeless crops, Brett Adams, a fifth generation Nebraska farmer, paused to catch his breath. Under the dark grey clouds of the Midwestern spring, he was forced to come to terms with an alarming reality: 80% of his farmland was under freezing floodwater.<p>...<p>&gt;The floods damaged public infrastructure and led to the loss of crops, livestock and the evacuation of thousands of people from their homes. Nebraska&#x27;s governor said that in that state alone alone, the cost of damage has surpassed $1.3 billion.<p>...<p>&gt;Modern agriculture and food production aren&#x27;t just impacted by climate change — they also contribute to it. According to the EPA, more than 8% of all U.S greenhouse gas emissions in 2017 came from the agriculture sector.<p>&gt;While some farmers in conservative parts of the country may be reluctant to define increasingly extreme weather as climate change, Christensen says with each storm, more attitudes start to change.
======
23throwaway23
Meanwhile, the most recent heatwave in Europe is attributable to climate
change:
[https://www.washingtonpost.com/weather/2019/07/26/european-h...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/weather/2019/07/26/european-
heat-wave-bears-fingerprint-climate-change/)

